# شايفنى أزاى ؟؟



## zama (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مبدئياً فكرة الموضوع مشتركة مع أختنا 
*
marmora jesus* بنرحب بالكل ..

الفكرة هى كل عضو يجيب لنا *صورة* *مـُعبرة* عن ملامح و أحساس معين نرفزة ، ضحك ، دهاء ، 

ألخ ، و يقولنا أنه شايف العضو (( س )) دا لما بيكون مزاجه مبسوط مثلاً شايفه بالشكل دا ..

==

*رجاء* عشان نجيب صور معبرة فعلاً يلزمنا *بورتريه *، أو زى ما تحبوا ..

أتمنى كل واحد يعبر عن اللى جواه و نكسر الروتين الممل ..

==
الفكرة هتستمر بيكم و ليكم ، نتمنى الكل يشارك ..

* marmora jesus

..  zama
*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الفكرة بجد جميل هنقدر نطلع كل اللي جوانا
بس مش معني كده اننا نجامل بعض
وبرده مش نبهدل بعض
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصل في ناس لما بتصدق
جنازة وعايزة تشبع فيها لطم
ممكن لو حد بتضايقه حاجة معينة من حد يعاتبه بمحبة
دي فرصة حلوة اوي اننا نفتح قلوبنا لبعض
ولو في اي شوائب كده من ناحية اي حد
تعالوا مع بعض نشيلها
ولا ايه رايك يا استاذ زاما ؟​


----------



## zama (25 أكتوبر 2010)

> ولا ايه رايك يا استاذ زاما ؟



مفيش رأئ بعد رأيك ، 

" دا كلام بردو هى القوالب نامت و الأنصاص قامت يعم الحج " أقتباس من بوحة ..

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> مفيش رأئ بعد رأيك ،
> 
> " دا كلام بردو هى القوالب نامت و الأنصاص قامت يعم الحج " أقتباس من بوحة ..
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


 

ونعم الاقتباس يا باشا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (25 أكتوبر 2010)

يلا هنبدأ بأول مثال للتوضيح ، هجربه على *marmora jesus*







اللى حاسه أنها قوية و مش بتحب تظهر ضعفها فلما (( *بتعيط* )) بيكون شكلها كدا ..


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

يالهوي علي العسل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا زي القمر دي
ياااااااااااااااريت
بص يا اخ زاما
انا اوقات بكون قوية جدا واوقات بكون ضعيفة اوي
ومع ناس معينة بكون قوية جدا ومع ناس معينة بكون ضعيفة اوي
بس مش اوقات كتيرة ومش مع ناس كتيرة بكون ضعيفة
انا ابقي ضعيفة قدام نفسي اكتر ولما اكون لوحدي
وده اللي جايبني لورا ياخويا وخلي القاولون يطق مني
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس تصدق انا ممكن ادي علي البت دي وقت زعلي فعلا
بس لما اكون زعلانة هزار
لاني لو زعلانة بجد ربنا ما يوريك ببقي عاملة ازاي
تاك كير بقي يا كل المنتدي
اوعوا حد يزعلني
هتشوفوا الوش التاني
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (25 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا شايف و حاسس  " *كليمو* " كدا بعد ما بيخلص رسم أهوو


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*تصدقى تجيب معاكى يا مرمورة
هههههههههههه

اظهر وبان عليك الامان بقى

*


----------



## zama (25 أكتوبر 2010)

> لاني لو زعلانة بجد ربنا ما يوريك ببقي عاملة ازاي



هههههههههههههه ، و النبى ما هزعلك أبداً ،

أقولك خدى " كلوفرين " عشان القولون ههههههههههههههههههههه ..


----------



## zama (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مرمورا جيسس (( هى زعلانة بجد )) ..


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بقي كده
ماااااااااااااااااشي
بص انت بقي يا زاما الاول وبعدين نشوف تويتي
زاما انا حاسة انك شبه الصورة دي اوي
واكيد انت فاهم كويس ليه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





​


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*صح ههههههههههههه*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

twety قال:


> *تصدقى تجيب معاكى يا مرمورة*
> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *اظهر وبان عليك الامان بقى*


 

تعالي انتي بقي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده تويتي العسل وهو متنرفز بقي





​


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*صح دى ليكوا انتوا الاتنين
هههههههه
*


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*طيب بامانه عسووووووووول
فى كل الاحوال
عادى ايه الجديد
كل التويتات عسلات
ههههههههههههههه
مشفتنيش بقى وانا ببدله الكاراتيه والحزام
اجنن بامانه
ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## zama (25 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> بقي كده
> ماااااااااااااااااشي
> بص انت بقي يا زاما الاول وبعدين نشوف تويتي
> زاما انا حاسة انك شبه الصورة دي اوي
> ...



يا ساتر يا رب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا مش عنيف كدا ..


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> يا ساتر يا رب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أنا مش عنيف كدا ..


 

هو انت مش شايف غير العنف
عارف الصفات الحلوة اللي بقولهالك دايما من ساعة ما عرفتك ؟​


----------



## zama (25 أكتوبر 2010)

twety قال:


> *صح ههههههههههههه*



كدا أنتوا مع بعض عليا ، هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ليكِ صورة يا تويتى ..


----------



## zama (25 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> هو انت مش شايف غير العنف
> عارف الصفات الحلوة اللي بقولهالك دايما من ساعة ما عرفتك ؟​



طيب خلاص بلاش تقوليها خلى الطابق مستور هههههههههههههههههههههه

عارفها ..


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*لا لا لا 
متقولش ولا تفكر فى كده ابدا يا زامااااااااااا
عيب ياراجل
ههههههههههههه

قولى قولى يامرمورة
خلينا كلنا نبقى اسرة واحده وعارفن بعض كويس
وبرضه مبدئنا
منسيحش لبعض هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> طيب خلاص بلاش تقوليها خلى الطابق مستور هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عارفها ..


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تدفع كام وانا استر عليك ؟
وبلاش تفكر كتير وبلاش تمارس صفة من صفاتك المشهور بيها
واكيد انت عارف انا اقصد ايه علشان مش اسيحلك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (25 أكتوبر 2010)

تويتى لما تعبانة و مرهقة ..


----------



## zama (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Right]





marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تدفع كام وانا استر عليك ؟
> وبلاش تفكر كتير وبلاش تمارس صفة من صفاتك المشهور بيها
> واكيد انت عارف انا اقصد ايه علشان مش اسيحلك
> ...




شيكل ، 

صفات ، يا نهارك أبيض ، هى كلمة واحدة مفيش غيرها ،

قلبك أبيض يا مرمورا و ربنا ستار حليم ،​​​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> right]
> 
> شيكل ،
> 
> ...




طب خلاص صعبت عليا
مش هسيحلك
بس اكيد كل اللي اتعامل معاك عارفها كويس
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
فكرة لذيذة اوى 
واكيد هشاااااارك فيها
ومتابعة

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*فكره حلوه منكم

ومتااااابع​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*فكرة حلوة اوووي*
*متابعة*​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بشوف توين كده







صح ؟​


----------



## Twin (25 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا بشوف توين كده​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*أه صح .....*
*وممكن نذود صور كتير *
*بس دية الأقرب لقلبي ....*
*



*​ 
*دية بجد من الصور ال بحس أنها بتعبر عني*
*أنا بحس أني أنا الطفل ده ال نفسه ينطلق بس مقيد بالظروف والمشاكل والتغيرات المستمرة*
*ممكن أكون جيت غلط في وقت غلط *

*عرفة أنا كتير كان نفسي أعيش في زمن غير الزمن *
*كان نفسي بجد أكون أفلاطوني ونفسي أكون بس مش ينفع فات الوقت *​ 
*شكراً ع الموضوع *
*وشكراً علي الصورة وشكراً ع الفرصة للتعبير*​​​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *أه صح .....*
> *وممكن نذود صور كتير *
> *بس دية الأقرب لقلبي ....*
> *
> ...


 

صعبة اوي الصورة دي يا توين
كلنا بتيجي علينا الظروف اننا مش بنقدر نتكلم او مش بنلاقي حد نتكلم معاه
بس علي الاقل بنقدر نتكلم مع نفسنا
صعب انك حتي مش تتكلم مع نفسه
علي فكرة في ايدك انك تكون حوليك الزمن اللي انت عايز تعيش فيه
اقلم نفسك علي اللي حوليك واقلم اللي حوليك عليك
يعني حبة عليك وحبة عليهم
بلاش يبقي كله عليك او كله عليهم
اكتر حاجة تتعب البني ادم انه يكون حساس اوي
محدش بيقدر الحساسية دي لان كله شايفها حاجة غلط
مش هقولك الغيها لان عارفة ان ده طلب مستحيل لاني زيك بالظبط
هقولك حاول تقللها علشان تعرف تعيش في الزمن ده​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*شوفوا مرموة اما تكبر هتبقى كدة
 




​*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

علي فكرة يا بت انتي
الست دي امورة صدقيني
كفاية ضحكتها اللي منورة وشها 
ياريت نوصل السن ده ونعرف نضحك كده ياختي
وباين عليها زي العسل كمان​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا مبروكة عليكى يابت يامرمر
ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *يلا مبروكة عليكى يابت يامرمر*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

ياريت تبقي نص جمالي زي الصورة دي يا بت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ياريت تبقي نص جمالي زي الصورة دي يا بت
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​





*:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اللي شبهي بجد دي





​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اللي شبهي بجد دي
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ممكن استلف الفستان  :t30::t30:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

يا بت هعورك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
مش تعرفى ههههههههههه​*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

لا ياختي يوم 14 هعرف
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
اما نشوف مين هيعرف ومين مش هيعررررررررررررف
ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

المفروض تبقي عارفة اللي فيها من دلوقتي يا بت
ابقي هاتي ساتر معاكي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
انتى موجودة 
هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

من عينيا يا حبي
واوعدك اوعدك اني اكون ونعم الساتر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*فكره جميله خالص بجد​*
*طبعا كلنا عارفين كوكو بيخاف على مشاركاته اد ايه ولما بتخس مشاركه واحده من عنده بيقلب الدنيا ويدور عليها بس يا حرام ده ايام ما كان فاضى  
شوفوا بقى دى صوره ارشيفيه لكوكو وقتها 
يلا شوفوا كان بيحرس مشاركاته ازاى خوفا عليها من النشل هههههههه*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة يا دونا دي
باذن الله يرجع يدخل تاني زي الاول ويزود مشاركاته​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الفكره 

جامده جدا جدا

والصور كلها تحفه ههههههههههههههه

ربنا يعوضكم​


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2010)

تسجيل إعجاب بالموضوع و فكرته


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2010)

فعلا موضوع فكرتة رائعة
واكيد فيا متابع 

شكرا الكم يا اخوتى


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا بشووف أ / دونا كدا ،

بابها مفتوح للكل ، بشوشة ..


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*bent el 3dra , mikel coco , roka , روزى ، just member

يشرفنا متابعتكم ، لكن 

حياتنا تتجدد بالأكسجين و الموضوع سيتجدد بمشاركتكم ..

 ..


*


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> تسجيل إعجاب بالموضوع و فكرته



مـُتشكر لتقدير حضرتك جداً ..


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بقي شايفة دونا كده







بحس انها بتحب تسرح كتير اوي وتتأمل في اللي حوليها​


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا شايف مرمورا جيسس لما الكهربا بتقطع فى بيتهم بتبئا عاملة كدا أهووووووووو 

خايفة من هواجس الأشباح و جو هارى بوتر دا ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

لا وانت الصادق بجري استخبي في اي ركن
فاكر
هااااااااا​


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2010)

> فاكر
> هااااااااا



قصدك تكتبى شاكر ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أجيبلك أغانى لكينج الشجن هانى أبو شاكر هههههههههههههههههههههه ..


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا شايف *jesus love jone *كدا أهوو ..


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكلك فاهم يا نصة
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

دي صورتك يا زاما وانت بتضحك طبعا







ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا مرمورة


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا شايف *jesus love jone *كدا أهوو ..


ياعم زاما  مصدقت نسيته 
تفكرنى بيه ليه ربنا يسمحك يا  راجل
ومرسى انك افتركتنى


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> دي صورتك يا زاما وانت بتضحك طبعا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



دا الواد مش مكلف خاطره و يحرك خدوده ، 

أنا لما أضحك بوئى بيبئا جنب ودانى ههههههههههههههههههههههه

أما الضحكة دى لما أحب أغلس على حد ..


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ياعم زاما  مصدقت نسيته
> تفكرنى بيه ليه ربنا يسمحك يا  راجل
> ومرسى انك افتركتنى



دا أنت اللى فى الحتة الشمال ، 

على رأى الفنانة نانسى عجرم (( مين دا اللى نسيك ؟؟ )) ..


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> دا الواد مش مكلف خاطره و يحرك خدوده ،
> 
> أنا لما أضحك بوئى بيبئا جنب ودانى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أما الضحكة دى لما أحب أغلس على حد ..


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بيني وبينك مستفز اوي ورخم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا لما أضحك بوئى بيبئا جنب ودانى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ..


 

افهم من كلامك ان دي ضحكتك ؟







ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> افهم من كلامك ان دي ضحكتك ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بصراحة أة ، و الكدب خيبة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه

بس ذوئك فى أختيار الصورة جيبت جوووووووووووووووون ..

بس كدا كرهتنى فى الضحكة لأنى عمرى ما شوفت نفسى و أنا بضحك ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بحاول أتخيل أنى بكون كدا مش متخيلها بجد 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا جون يا عسل ..


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اي خدمة يا باشا
علشان تعرف بس مش انت لوحدك اللي بتعرف تجيب صور
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا شايف *just member *كدا أهووووووووووووووو






برئ زى الأطفال ، الروح اللى بحسها بكلامه فيها حزن شوية ..


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

في صفة نسيتها موجودة فيه وفي الصورة دي كمان
عسسسسسسسسسل اوي​


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا بئا شايف *My Rock* من حيث رؤيته لدوره التبشيرى كدا أهوووووووو 

بيحاول يحط برواز للحقيقة الغايبة على أخواتنا المختلفين معتقداً عنا ، طبعاً البرواز دا له فريق عمل إدارى كبير بالكواليس ..

شغال كمان بكل وقته حتى بالليل ..


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> في صفة نسيتها موجودة فيه وفي الصورة دي كمان
> عسسسسسسسسسل اوي​



الله عليكى هى دى فايدة المواضيع المشتركة ، اللى ينسى حاجة التانى يلحقه  ..

أشكرك مراميرو  ..


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اي خدمة يا باشا
يلا شخلل جيبك بقي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بشوف مارسلينو كده





​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بشوف كوبتك مان هنا







بس اكيد رجالي
سوري مش لقيت غير حريمي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا بشوف كوبتك مان هنا​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 أختيار جميل يارب استاهله مع انه حريمي :gun: بس كفاية المعني 
شكرا يا مرمر ربنا يباركك

وانا بشوفك كدا :smile01


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا بشوف كوبتك مان هنا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



دا دهب أبيض ولا فضة و عليها بلاتين يا مرمورا ؟؟


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> أختيار جميل يارب استاهله مع انه حريمي :gun: بس كفاية المعني
> شكرا يا مرمر ربنا يباركك
> 
> وانا بشوفك كدا :smile01


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دلوقتي انت فهمتني
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله انا ملاك ؟
طبعا طبعا
الكل يعرف عني اني ملاك
ده انا نسمة
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> دا دهب أبيض ولا فضة و عليها بلاتين يا مرمورا ؟؟


 

صدقني مش عارفة
بس انا بموت في السلسلة دي
قبل كده قعدت جمعت كل اشكال الصلبان من علي النت
ودي اكتر سلسلة عجبتني
اصلها رقيقة شبهي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2010)

> قبل كده قعدت جمعت كل اشكال الصلبان من علي النت
> ودي اكتر سلسلة عجبتني



الملكة هيلانة التانية  ..


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> الملكة هيلانة التانية  ..


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الملكة هيلانة ايه بس
اكيد مش استاهل​


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الملكة هيلانة ايه بس
> اكيد مش استاهل​



أنا مش بقييم ، أنا بس بوصف عملك بعملها لأنها أول من بحثت عن الصليب زيك كدا ..


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا شايف أخواتى و أساتذتى اللى بقائمة أعلى المشاركات كدا ،

مش بيسيبوا ثانية من وقتهم ،


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع اوى
عجبتنى الفكرة جدا
انا بقى بشوف ميرو انجل بحس انه اسم على مسمى
بحس انها بريئة ورقيقة اوى
زى النونة دى


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أكتوبر 2010)

وبشوف تاسونى كوينا كدة
دايما تفكر تعمل مقالب وشقية اوى


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*فيتو كمان عسووووولة اوى*
*وطيوبة خالص ومش بتزعل حد*
*شايفاها كدة*
*



*​


----------



## My Rock (26 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا بئا شايف *my rock* من حيث رؤيته لدوره التبشيرى كدا أهوووووووو
> 
> بيحاول يحط برواز للحقيقة الغايبة على أخواتنا المختلفين معتقداً عنا ، طبعاً البرواز دا له فريق عمل إدارى كبير بالكواليس ..
> 
> شغال كمان بكل وقته حتى بالليل ..




كبر الإطار حبتين و خلي بدال القمر شمس و هتبقى مية مية


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا بشووف أ / دونا كدا ،
> 
> بابها مفتوح للكل ، بشوشة ..



*هههههههههههههه طيب بشوشه ماشى بس يلهووووى هو انا كبرت اوووى كده امتى هههههههه
بشكر ربنا انك شايفنى كده يا زاما بجد :blush2:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا بقي شايفة دونا كده
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*يا فاهمنى انت ههههههه
بس انا لسه مش ناويه اتنقب دلوقتى :beee: ههههههههه
ميرررسى يا قمررر :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2010)

:t33:





zama قال:


> أنا شايف أخواتى و أساتذتى اللى بقائمة أعلى المشاركات كدا ،
> 
> مش بيسيبوا ثانية من وقتهم ،



*ههههههههه ايوووووووون يا زاما حتى شوف اهاليهم بيحاولوا   يعملوا ايه  معاهم ومفيش فايده :t33:*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا شايف *just member *كدا أهووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه عسول خالص زي جوجو :smil13:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 أكتوبر 2010)

فكرة الموضوع راااااائعة جدااااا
مرسي ليكوا 
واكيد متاااااااااابعة​


----------



## جيلان (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للسكرات الى عاملين الموضوع بجد فكرة حلوة اوى

انا بقى بشوف روك لما بيدخل بروفايله يلاقى ( الحق , مصيبة , كارثة , احذف ده , طير ده , اطرد ده ,مشكلة كبيرة تعالى بسرعةةةة ) بيبقى كدة  :w00t:






لا لا
نتكلم بجد بقى بشوفه بيحل المشاكل بهدوء وبطريقة منظمة لدرجة بحسه مش بيتوتر ولا بيتعصب :t39: ولو بيحصل غير كدة يقولنا بقى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا شايف أخواتى و أساتذتى اللى بقائمة أعلى المشاركات كدا ،
> 
> مش بيسيبوا ثانية من وقتهم ،



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه يا زاما:t33:
​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع اوى اوي
عجبتنى الفكرة جدا
​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بقي شايفه روزي سكر
زي البنت ديه


----------



## روزي86 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> انا بقي شايفه روزي سكر
> 
> زي البنت ديه​


 


هههههههههههه حبيبتي يا جوفاني

دي عسوله خالص تسلميلي يا قمر

امووووووووووواه


----------



## zama (27 أكتوبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> كبر الإطار حبتين و خلي بدال القمر شمس و هتبقى مية مية



عيونى  ..


----------



## zama (27 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> وبشوف تاسونى كوينا كدة
> دايما تفكر تعمل مقالب وشقية اوى



فعلاً يا ديدى أنا بشوف تاسونى كوينا كدا بالظبط ..

أصبتى الهدف هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قولى بتشوفى مين تانى ..


----------



## zama (27 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههههه طيب بشوشه ماشى بس يلهووووى هو انا كبرت اوووى كده امتى هههههههه
> بشكر ربنا انك شايفنى كده يا زاما بجد :blush2:*



يا أستاذتى حضرتك كبيرة عقل و دا اللى أقصده من روح الصورة ..

 ..


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميييييل جدا وفكرته روووعة بجد

وانا كان عندى اقتراح كده

نمسك كل يومين شخصية ونبدأ نحط صور ليها

عشان يبقى فى تركيز على الشخصيااات ههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*



وبشوف تاسونى كوينا كدة
دايما تفكر تعمل مقالب وشقية اوى







أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*





​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​​​*​ايه ده انا كميييلة كده هههههههههه​ 
ميرسى ديدى يا قمر انك فكرانى​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2010)

> فعلاً يا ديدى أنا بشوف تاسونى كوينا كدا بالظبط ..
> 
> أصبتى الهدف هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قولى بتشوفى مين تانى ..


 
على فكرة انا هادية جدا

بس انا اللى محبش ابين هههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (27 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> موضوع رائع اوى اوي
> عجبتنى الفكرة جدا
> ​



الحقيقة أنا عايز الموضوع ينور بمشاركتك  ..

نورتى ..


----------



## zama (27 أكتوبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> فكرة الموضوع راااااائعة جدااااا
> مرسي ليكوا
> واكيد متاااااااااابعة​



نتمنى مشاركتك ، تنورينا بكل الأوقات  ..


----------



## Rosetta (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلوووووووووووة الفكرة  ​*


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا شايف *just member *كدا أهووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*الله يخليك لكلامك العسول هايدا يا  زاما

ياريت فعلا لو ارجع ويصير حالى مثل الاطفال
واكون برئ هيك مثل ما بتقول 
مع ان معرفة الحياة شيئ غير برئ بالمرة
وياحبيبى ما فيا اى حزن طلاما حالى بينكم وبكون مبسوط وسعيد وسطيكم
ربنا يبارك محبتك وافتقادك فيني هلا وانك فاكرنى
اتمنالك كل خير


*​


marmora jesus قال:


> في صفة نسيتها موجودة فيه وفي الصورة دي كمان
> عسسسسسسسسسل اوي​


*انتى ياللى سكرة يا مارمورا وجميلة بمحبتك الكبيرة
ربى يخليكي ويسعد كل ايامك

*​


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> شكرا للسكرات الى عاملين الموضوع بجد فكرة حلوة اوى
> 
> انا بقى بشوف روك لما بيدخل بروفايله يلاقى ( الحق , مصيبة , كارثة , احذف ده , طير ده , اطرد ده ,مشكلة كبيرة تعالى بسرعةةةة ) بيبقى كدة  :w00t:
> 
> ...



هذه حالتي لما تيجي مشرفة و تكتب رد مثل هذا..


----------



## zama (27 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *حلوووووووووووة الفكرة  ​*



أنتى الأحلى يا روز  ..

أتمنى أشوف مشاركتك ..


----------



## zama (27 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *أه صح .....*
> *وممكن نذود صور كتير *
> *بس دية الأقرب لقلبي ....*
> *
> ...



منور يا نجم  ..


----------



## zama (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشاركة معدلة ..


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يا فاهمنى انت ههههههه*
> *بس انا لسه مش ناويه اتنقب دلوقتى :beee: ههههههههه*
> *ميرررسى يا قمررر :flowers:*


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد باين انك بتسرحي كتير من كتاباتك الجامدة
مش محتاجة ذكاء يعني
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 نوفمبر 2010)

محدش شافنى هنا قبل كده ههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> محدش شافنى هنا قبل كده ههههههههه


 

طب تعالي يا باشا
ولا تزعل روحك
انا بقي شايفاك كده بمناسبة المذاكرة والامتحانات











​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 نوفمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> محدش شافنى هنا قبل كده ههههههههه



*لالالالالا شفتك انا شفتك :yahoo:
كده بالظبط 




هههههههه
ابو تيشرت ابيض الكشرى اللى بيضرب ده :spor2:
هههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب تعالي يا باشا
> ولا تزعل روحك
> انا بقي شايفاك كده بمناسبة المذاكرة والامتحانات
> 
> ...





هههههههه انا كنت بلخص وببرشم اهو البرشام المعلومات فيه مضمونه عن دماغى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*جميل الموضوع وفكرته يا زاما ويامرمورة
ده الواحد هيطلع مواهبه هنااااااا :yahoo:
انتظرونى بقى :spor2:
هههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لالالالالا شفتك انا شفتك :yahoo:
> كده بالظبط
> 
> 
> ...


  انتى بتوصفيلهم اللى حصل  بقى :t32: ههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هههههههه انا كنت بلخص وببرشم اهو البرشام المعلومات فيه مضمونه عن دماغى


 

ايه ده 
هو انت منهم ولا ايه ؟
يا فاشل يا فاشل
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 نوفمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> انتى بتوصفيلهم اللى حصل  بقى :t32: ههههههههههه



*لالالالالالالالالا
انا بقولهم شيفاك ازاى :wub:
لما بتتعصب على الاعضاء فالمنتدى يعنى :a63:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ايه ده
> هو انت منهم ولا ايه ؟
> يا فاشل يا فاشل
> ههههههههههههههههه​




هههههههه لا هما اللى منى


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *جميل الموضوع وفكرته يا زاما ويامرمورة*
> 
> *ده الواحد هيطلع مواهبه هنااااااا :yahoo:*
> *انتظرونى بقى :spor2:*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياريت
احنا عايزين نتفرج
ميرسي كتير ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هههههههه لا هما اللى منى


 

من اجميل مميزات المشرف المتألق كيوبيد هي التوااااااااااااااااااااضع
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالا
> انا بقولهم شيفاك ازاى :wub:
> لما بتتعصب على الاعضاء فالمنتدى يعنى :a63:*​




هههههههههه لا لو متعصب فى المنتدى مش هكون كده خاااالص


----------



## Alexander.t (3 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> من اجميل مميزات المشرف المتألق كيوبيد هي التوااااااااااااااااااااضع
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​




:t13::t13::t13: من تواضع لله رفعه ههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> :t13::t13::t13: من تواضع لله رفعه ههههههههههه


 

هههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا طبعا
واحنا بنتعلم التواضع منك يا افندم​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا طبعا
> واحنا بنتعلم التواضع منك يا افندم​



ويا ترى اتعلمتى تعملى البرشام ازاى ههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ويا ترى اتعلمتى تعملى البرشام ازاى ههههههههه


 

هعمل بيه ايه يا حسرة
انا خلصت خلاص
كنت جيت بدري بقي
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> هعمل بيه ايه يا حسرة
> انا خلصت خلاص
> كنت جيت بدري بقي
> هههههههههههههههههههه​




ههههههههه خيرها فى غيرها بقى


----------



## mero_engel (3 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع رائع اوى
> عجبتنى الفكرة جدا
> انا بقى بشوف ميرو انجل بحس انه اسم على مسمى
> بحس انها بريئة ورقيقة اوى
> زى النونة دى


ياختي كميله سكر مووت 
ياريت اكون نصها 
وياخوفي يا دي دي تكوني واخده فيا مقلب ههههههههههه
ميررسي يا قمري علي الكلام الجميل دا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*سعييييييييد الحظ تانى شخصية شايفاها انا النهارده 30:
هى ...

Coptic Man






واخدين بالكم طبعا مان مان يعنى 
ههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*وبالمرة كماااااااان حبيبتى المعلمة أحم أحم 
قصدى حبيبتى العسل :11azy:
+Bent El3dra+
شيفاها كده 





ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *وبالمرة كماااااااان حبيبتى المعلمة أحم أحم
> قصدى حبيبتى العسل :11azy:
> +Bent El3dra+
> شيفاها كده
> ...


ده على اساس ان ده بس اللى اتعلمته منك الفترة اللى فاتت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9:
كمان انتى ازاااااااى تحطى صورتك ع العام وتقولى انك شايفانى كده 
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ده على اساس ان ده بس اللى اتعلمته منك الفترة اللى فاتت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9:
> كمان انتى ازاااااااى تحطى صورتك ع العام وتقولى انك شايفانى كده
> ​



*هههههههههه
براحة عليا يامعلم 
لا ياختى انا معرفكيش عشان اعلمك حاجة 
انتى طالعة شيطانية لوحدك 
بلاش تظلمينى يابت معاكى يهدك :11azy:
ههههههههه
صورتى برضه :99:
ده على اساس ان انا وانتى وااااااااحد ولا ايه 
وبعدين هش بقى انا قولت معرفكيش 
واطلعى بره الموضوع بقى الريحة وحشة :t30:
ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
طالما كده بقى يبقى مقدرش انكر فضلك فى تعليم الفضايل دى 







حصررررررررررررى احدث صورة ل *Coptic MarMar*

*واللى مايشترى يتفرج واوعى تفكرنا بنهرج *​


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بامانه انتو مصايب بس بجد جدعه يبنت العدراء 
عجبني ردك 
هي دي بناتنا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> طالما كده بقى يبقى مقدرش انكر فضلك فى تعليم الفضايل دى
> 
> 
> ...



*
هههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*طب دلوقت انا عاوزة افهم 
انا الست ولا السيجارة اللى فى ايدها :11azy:
ههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> بامانه انتو مصايب بس بجد جدعه يبنت العدراء
> عجبني ردك
> هي دي بناتنا


هقولها ايييييييييييييه بس ياحبى 
عيلة وغلطت ههههههههههه
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *طب دلوقت انا عاوزة افهم
> انا الست ولا السيجارة اللى فى ايدها :11azy:
> ههههههه*​


انتى القمراية اللى ماسكاها طبعا 
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> انتى القمراية اللى ماسكاها طبعا
> ​



*يابت ماهو لو انا دى 
يبقى اكيييييد أقل حاجة هعملها هلفك سيجارة زى دى :t30:
هههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *يابت ماهو لو انا دى
> يبقى اكيييييد أقل حاجة هعملها هلفك سيجارة زى دى :t30:
> هههههههه*​


لالالالالالالا بمنظرك ده تقولى سوجارة 
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> لالالالالالالا بمنظرك ده تقولى سوجارة
> ​



*يامعلم انت ادرى بقى :crazy_pil*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*وووووووووسع بقى ...
حصرى على التلفزيون المصرى 
حبييييييييييبتى  mero_engel
اللى محدش يعرفها قدى ومن النهاية احنا دفنينه سوا
ههههههههه




*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *وووووووووسع بقى ...
> حصرى على التلفزيون المصرى
> حبييييييييييبتى  mero_engel
> اللى محدش يعرفها قدى ومن النهاية احنا دفنينه سوا
> ...


يا مفترررررررررررررررررررررررية 
بقى القمر ميرو تبقى دى 
رووووووووووووووووحى ياشيخة وماتجيش تانى :11azy:
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> يا مفترررررررررررررررررررررررية
> بقى القمر ميرو تبقى دى
> رووووووووووووووووحى ياشيخة وماتجيش تانى :11azy:
> ​



*ههههههههههه
ده انتى بكاشة بكش :heat:
وبعدين انتى تعرفى ميرو المظهر 
انما ان اعرف ميرو الجوووووووهر :closedeye
ههههههههههه
وبعدين ياذكذك احنا مش بنتكلم على الشكل 
احنا بنتكلم على انا شيفاها ازااااااى :11azy:
عدساتى شيفاها كده بقى اطلعى منها :t30:
منورة يامرموووووورة ههههه*​ه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> ده انتى بكاشة بكش :heat:
> وبعدين انتى تعرفى ميرو المظهر
> انما ان اعرف ميرو الجوووووووهر :closedeye
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه
هو زى ماقلتلك من شوية على عدساتك
​


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *وووووووووسع بقى ...
> حصرى على التلفزيون المصرى
> حبييييييييييبتى  mero_engel
> اللى محدش يعرفها قدى ومن النهاية احنا دفنينه سوا
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالهوي الله يسامحك يا مفتريه 
بس نفس لون الشعر وطوله بالضبط
طب عارفه ياحبي ماسكه العصايه دي لمين؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> يا مفترررررررررررررررررررررررية
> بقى القمر ميرو تبقى دى
> رووووووووووووووووحى ياشيخة وماتجيش تانى :11azy:
> ​


ربنا يخليكي ياقمري 
ما انتي لسه قايله من شويه 
مابنخدش علي العيال:smil8:


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> ده انتى بكاشة بكش :heat:
> وبعدين انتى تعرفى ميرو المظهر
> انما ان اعرف ميرو الجوووووووهر :closedeye
> ...


جوهر ؟؟؟؟؟ 
ودا جوهري برضه 
وبعدين اعمل ايه بس يا مرمور من حبي ليكي طلعت شبهك في كل حاجه 
حكمت ربنا


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar
*شيفاها  كده





كبريتي واحلويتي وادورتي يا بيضه*​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*وسع وسع وسع*

*المفاجاة المذهلة*

صورة* coptic marmar*

*حصريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

اثناء اعلانها اعلانات كولجيت







اي خدمة يا مرمورة

شكرا عالصورة الجميلة اللي شيفاني بيها :closedeye​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
ياحلاوتكم ...
بجد يا ميرو انتى وكوبتك فرحتونى 
طالما شيفنى كبيرة فى السن كده 
يبقى ده مترتب عليه حكمتى وعقلى وهدوئى 30:
لان الموضوع شايفنى ازااااااااى مش شكلى ايه ياحلويين
فرحتووووووووووونى بجد :t30:
ويلا بقى من هنا بدال ما اخلى حكمتى تنقلب بيكم دلوقت :crazy_pil
ههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ياحلاوتكم ...*
> *بجد يا ميرو انتى وكوبتك فرحتونى *
> ...


 
لا احب اقولك اني حكمتك خذلتك في الموضوع ده

لاننا كنت اقصد شكلك وانا اكيد شوفتك وادري بالموضوع ده :closedeye

انما مش بتكلم علي سنك خالص

الشباب شباب القلب​


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> *وسع وسع وسع*​
> 
> *المفاجاة المذهلة*​
> صورة* coptic marmar*​
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه يا عسل يا مرمر :t30:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا احب اقولك اني حكمتك خذلتك في الموضوع ده
> 
> لاننا كنت اقصد شكلك وانا اكيد شوفتك وادري بالموضوع ده :closedeye
> 
> ...



*انت تقصد شكلى ماشى
بس الموضوع مش عاوزك تقصد شكلى ياحج
الموضوع عاوز شايفنى ازاى زى مانا شيفاك 
دايما وانا بكلمك بتشد فى شعرررررررك :t30:
هههههههه
هفضل أفهم فييييييييييك انا لأمتى عاوزة افهم 
بطل الهباب اللى بتشربه بقى وركز فى الموضوع 
وانا مش قصدى السن برضه انا قصدى انت شايفنى كبيرة
والسن الكبير ده بيوحى بالحكمة والخبرة ....إلخ ( اللى هو انا يعنى 30: )
هههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا عسل يا مرمر :t30:



*مابلاش انتى يابت :smil8:*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مابلاش انتى يابت :smil8:*​


 

هههههههههههههههههه:t30:

نوء نوء 30:


----------



## Coptic Man (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *انت تقصد شكلى ماشى*
> 
> *بس الموضوع مش عاوزك تقصد شكلى ياحج*
> *الموضوع عاوز شايفنى ازاى زى مانا شيفاك *
> ...


 
بس السن ده معناه انك عديتي مرحلة الحكمة لمرحلة التفويت :closedeye


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جييييييييييت انا :act19:
كله يوسع بقى هيكون معايا ومعاكم النهارده 
:mus13: المشرف *SALVATION *:mus13:
أحم ..






شيفاك كده ياتونى :fun_lol:
ههههههه​


----------



## Twin (12 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> منور يا نجم  ..


 
*ده نورك يا زاما *

*شوف صورتك بقي*





*عارف ليه أنت شخصية بتفكر كتير زي طبعاً *
*بس كتير أفكارك بتكون ثورية وعنترية وده نابع من كونك حماسي .... وده رأي أنا طبعاً*
*بس أنت من الناس المفكرة جداً والمؤثرة *​


----------



## SALVATION (13 نوفمبر 2010)

_ده انا زى الفل_



> شيفاك كده ياتونى :fun_lol:
> ههههههه


 
طيب انتى نظرك ضعيف انا مالى ؟
انا عمرى مشفت حد بيتاخد بزنب حد
اسمعى انا هقولك اعرف دكتور عيون زى الفل ومش بعيد  هههههههههه​


----------



## SALVATION (13 نوفمبر 2010)

_ثم  انا مش بحب عصير صفار البيض هههههههههههه_​


----------



## zama (13 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *ده نورك يا زاما *
> 
> *شوف صورتك بقي*
> 
> ...



مُـتـشكر حبيبى لرأيك بى ، كلامك أعتز به ..  ..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا عايزة اشوف مش شايفة *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انا عايزة اشوف مش شايفة *​




*البسي الشوافه يابت leasantr*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *البسي الشوافه يابت leasantr*​



*
لابسها وحياتك :11azy:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> لابسها وحياتك :11azy:​*




*متأكده عملها عند دكتور :heat:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *متأكده عملها عند دكتور :heat:​*




*لا عند سعاتى :t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لا عند سعاتى :t30:*​




*عشان كده حوله مش شايفه leasantr​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عشان كده حوله مش شايفه leasantr​*



*
هششششششششششش
معاش ولا كان اللى يقول كدة عليا :smil8:​*


----------

